# tank mates for jack dempsey?



## wellsy1988 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm looking for tank mates for a jack dempsey not to sure what would go good with them. I've got a 55 gallon tank that is cycling now should be ready in the next few days. I'm doing a fishless cycle so no fish have been added. Would like to do black convicts but I don't want to breed them and I've been reading that they breed a lot so I'm still not sure. I know that tin foil barbs and silver dollars are always good tank mates for cichlids but they don't amuse me at all so I would like to do an all cichlid tank.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://worldcichlids.com/fishprofiles/jd.html
When it comes to tankmates for a Jack Dempsey cichlid, remember the name refers to a professional fighter. As they mature, most cichlids become aggressive, and mister JD is a good example. A mate of the same species but different gender may be a good idea, but JDs will probably eat any tankmate that's small enough and will harass the rest. 
I've never kept them but from what I read, They require a 55 gal for one JD. Some say some african cichlids work, but they have different water requirements. There are lots of threads here on FF about them. You can also Google "tankmates for JD" and you'll see what I've been reading.


----------

